# Not getting my notifications



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I've noticed something interesting, for the past few days I have not been sent the threads that I subscribe to at night (to my email) as I've always gotten them. I checked my user CP and things appear the same as they always have (I have it selected so that I get all of the threads I've posted on sent to me each night). I quite enjoy these feature and was just curious if it had perhaps been discontinued or if this is just happening to me? Thanks for any impute


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2005)

My guess would be that when the upgrade went through all your previous postings (notifications) might have been erased. Just my guess though. Go post a bump in those that you want to keep current on and see what happens.


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2005)

The same thing was actually happening to me, but only on some posts and only sometimes. This started happening right after the upgrade. I have found that each day things seem to be getting better though. I am sure it was just a hickup and things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## licia (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm only getting notices of pm's, but I come on anyway and look up new posts.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2005)

Same here. I'm only getting notices for PM's.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 7, 2005)

When you see something you want to keep track of just subscribe to the thread.  I feel sure it was upgrade related.


----------



## Claire (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad to know it isn't just me who's been having problems lately.  I was beginning to feel stupid!  I think this site "upgraded" at about the same time something happened with my local server, so I have two separate problems going on at once.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> When you see something you want to keep track of just subscribe to the thread. I feel sure it was upgrade related.


Hi Kitchenelf, I've been doing this (I've always done it) and it still doesn't send them to me. I'm going to try changing the settings in my User CP to "instant notification" to see if that makes a dif. Thanks all, for your help and thoughts


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2005)

Same problem here as well, no notification on subscribed threads...Will try doing them over..
kadesma


----------

